# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  παιχνιδια (μου) για μικροσωμους παπαγαλους

## vas

*το παιχνιδι αυτο το ειχα φτιαξει για ενα κοκατιλ που ειχα στα υπ οψην να παρω πριν καποιους μηνες,τελικα το πουλακι δε το πηρα και το παιχνιδι εμεινε αχρησιμοποιητο,ωστοσο οχι για πολυ ακομα* :: 

*ανοιξα μερικες μικρες τρυπες σε ενα κομματι χαρτονι,ισα ισα για να περνανε τα σχοινακια τα οποια τα "εντυσα" με χαντρες,καλαμακια και ενα κομματι απο φελο,επειτα εκανα μια μεγαλυτερη τρυπα για να μπει η βιδωτη πατηθρα και το εβαλα στο κλουβι*

----------


## zack27

πολυ ομορφο!! μπραβοι!!!

----------


## Athina

Πολύ καλή ιδέα (Βάσο να φανταστώ)
Ευχαριστούμε!!!  ::

----------


## vas

ευχαριστώ παιδιά,η ιδέα είναι απο παιχνίδι του εμπορίου το οποίο έκοψα και έραψα στα μέτρα μου
*Βασιάννα :Happy:

----------


## Georgia_io

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα Βασιάννα!!! Μπράβο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Sissy

Ωραίο παιχνίδι έφτιαξες Βασιάννα!!!

----------


## vas

Σισσυ ειναι πολυ ενθαρυντικο να το ακουω αυτο,ειδικα απο εσενα που ολοι ξερουμε το ταλεντο σου στα παπαγαλοπαιχνιδια!Σ'ευχαρι  στώ πολύ!

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ωραιο

----------


## xristakis

Βαλε και κανα τετοριαλ.

----------


## faidra

Πολύ όμορφο!!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Τελειο επισης με σχοινακια ειναι ντυμενα τα καλαμακια η με σηρμα γαλβανιζε γτ ετσι μου φανικε.Παντως με το σηρμα γυνετε πιο σταθερο απλω το τσαλακωνεις λιγο στις ακρες και ειναι ετοιμα για να μην χτυπησουν τα παπαγαλακια!!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα. Πολύ όμορφο όντως.

----------

